

Google Music not living up to expectations - jsherry
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-57383531-261/google-music-not-living-up-to-expectations-exclusive/

======
R_Edward
TFA suggests that Google Music is targeting a shrinking market, and that may
be the case, but for me, its biggest problem is that it randomly freezes on my
Droid Bionic, forcing me to do a complete power cycle to wrest control from
it. I'd love to get in the car, start the app, tap Shuffle All, and drive, but
about a third of the time that I try that, within 15-20 minutes, I'm either
musicless, or sitting by the curb, waiting for my phone to restart.

Even a buggy whip manufacturer can make a decent living, if he makes and sells
the best darn buggy whips in the world. Google has the ability to make the
best music streaming app in the world... they just better start doing it
pretty soon, or they're going to lose what market share they have.

